# calling bears



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

was reading through black bear guidebook and I didnt see anything that addressed calling bears in utah. It defined bait as being of plant or animal material. so is it kosher here in utah to try and call bears?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, perfectly legal. In the right conditions it works well. Be ready though because when they come in, they are looking for dinner!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i've heard it can work. takes a lot of constant calling or bear loses interest i guess.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

*Calling Black Bears*

I know this is a old thread but I have a San Juan fall spot and stalk tag in my pocket this year. I know the San Juan unit has good beat numbers so I wanted to try and call one in has anyone had any success doing so in the fall season or is it pointless. I know it works good in the spring with the calving season just not quit sure about fall or not


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My old grandpa had a call that he claimed works well on most game animals and especially waterfowl(will not work on carnivores). Strange noise that's not to hard to duplicate with a little practice. Cup your hands around you mouth and pronounce(loudly) "ferreeec-orn". He never actually mentioned bears but I can't see the harm in givin it a try.


----------

